# Ribs are on...



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2006)

I'm not happy at all with the pack of ribs I got from BJ's and if they weren't so far away I would take them back.  But I'm cooking them anyways.  They're over trimmed, shiners.  Take a look.


----------



## wittdog (May 21, 2006)

Man you weren't kidding. Those ribs look like the hack and pack guys got overzealous.  I’ve had pretty good luck with my local BJ’s.  But I have also had a hard time finding nice looking ribs as well.
	Larry do you always cook your ribs in a rib rack? What type of adjustments do you make when using a rack? I used one once and didn’t like the way mine came out, maybe it was something that I did?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

They will be fine Larry! I use the same rib rack but I try to trim the ribs down in length so they don't hand over past the edge of the water bowl. The trimmed pieces I lay on top of the rest of the ribs. Seems to have worked for me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Man you weren't kidding. Those ribs look like the hack and pack guys got overzealous.  I’ve had pretty good luck with my local BJ’s.  But I have also had a hard time finding nice looking ribs as well.
> Larry do you always cook your ribs in a rib rack? What type of adjustments do you make when using a rack? I used one once and didn’t like the way mine came out, maybe it was something that I did?



No Dave, but when I do more than 2 racks on the WSM you kinda need to do them in a rack due to lack of space.  I've had good luck using the racks, not problems or complaints.


----------



## oompappy (May 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'm not happy at all with the pack of ribs I got from BJ's and if they weren't so far away I would take them back.  But I'm cooking them anyways.  They're over trimmed, shiners.  Take a look.



Must have had the New guy on ribs that day  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Another new guy question  
What are shiners?


----------



## Green Hornet (May 21, 2006)

I hade no idea there was a name for something like that  
Ya learn something new every time ya log on here =D>


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I hade no idea there was a name for something like that
> Ya learn something new every time ya log on here =D>


Thats what its all about my brotha' :!: 
Thanks Bri


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2006)

Ribs are done.


----------



## chris1237 (May 21, 2006)

Ribs look great larry! =D>  Hopefuly I ll be able to fire up the pit next weekend.

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

I just learned what shiners were in this topic #-o 
But the Wolfe man can even make those look good :!: 
Fine lookin' ribs bro' =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>
Damn fine lookin' ribs =D>


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Damn !!!


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Damn !!!


Bill, i'm thinkin' he should send samples with the rub :!: 
Kind of a bonus :!:


----------



## Bruce B (May 21, 2006)

SBR sauce Larry????? Inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinkin' the g'ment should move the DTRA up here to western NY.  Hell, Giambra is giving out all kinds of incentives! Friggin' Mafia!!!  :-X But hey!  Samples are the next best thing.  Ummm, let's not go there.  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinkin' the g'ment should move the DTRA up here to western NY.  Hell, Giambra is giving out all kinds of incentives! Friggin' Mafia!!!  :-X But hey!  Samples are the next best thing.  Ummm, let's not go there.  8-[[/quote:1lhetomj]

Okay, those of us who ONLY SPEAK ENGLISH, would like to know if you could translate this!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1tvb8380]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinkin' the g'ment should move the DTRA up here to western NY.  Hell, Giambra is giving out all kinds of incentives! Friggin' Mafia!!!  :-X But hey!  Samples are the next best thing.  Ummm, let's not go there.  8-[[/quote:1tvb8380]

Okay, those of us who ONLY SPEAK ENGLISH, would like to know if you could translate this![/quote:1tvb8380]
Let's see...
G'ment = government
DTRA =  Defense Threat Reduction Agency
NY = LMAO
Giambra = Erie County Executive

Did I get everything?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":365r6efq][quote="The Joker":365r6efq]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinkin' the g'ment should move the DTRA up here to western NY.  Hell, Giambra is giving out all kinds of incentives! Friggin' Mafia!!!  :-X But hey!  Samples are the next best thing.  Ummm, let's not go there.  8-[[/quote:365r6efq]

Okay, those of us who ONLY SPEAK ENGLISH, would like to know if you could translate this![/quote:365r6efq]
Let's see...
G'ment = government
DTRA =  Defense Threat Reduction Agency
NY = LMAO
Giambra = Erie County Executive

Did I get everything?[/quote:365r6efq]

Much better. This way you get your post count up also!  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker"xjnh286][quote="Nick Prochilo"xjnh286][quote="The Joker"xjnh286]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinkin' the g'ment should move the DTRA up here to western NY.  Hell, Giambra is giving out all kinds of incentives! Friggin' Mafia!!!  :-X But hey!  Samples are the next best thing.  Ummm, let's not go there.  8-[[/quotexjnh286]

Okay, those of us who ONLY SPEAK ENGLISH, would like to know if you could translate this![/quotexjnh286]
Let's see...
G'ment = government
DTRA =  Defense Threat Reduction Agency
NY = LMAO
Giambra = Erie County Executive

Did I get everything?[/quotexjnh286]

Much better. This way you get your post count up also!  #-o  [/quotexjnh286]
What about Mafia   :hide:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 21, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Them there ribs look fantastic Buddy. As Bruce asked SBR sauce????  =P~  =D>


Sweet Baby Ray's


----------



## Cliff H. (May 22, 2006)

Very nice looking ribs


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 22, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, those of us who ONLY SPEAK ENGLISH, would like to know if you could translate this![/quote:1pxyljk3]
Let's see...
G'ment = government
DTRA =  Defense Threat Reduction Agency
NY = LMAO
Giambra = Erie County Executive

Did I get everything?[/quote:1pxyljk3]

Much better. This way you get your post count up also!  #-o  [/quote:1pxyljk3]
What about Mafia   :hide:[/quote:1pxyljk3]

No such thing!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> SBR sauce Larry????? Inquiring minds want to know?





			
				Bryan S said:
			
		

> Them there ribs look fantastic Buddy. As Bruce asked SBR sauce????  =P~  =D>



YES, SBR'S!  That's all I've been using on ribs for awhile.  It's a good combination of flavors and not too sweet.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 22, 2006)

Hot, Or regular? I find the hot is not all that hot. If I buy a sauce for around the house I like Open Pit or Stubbs. SBR is for catering jobs.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Hot, Or regular? I find the hot is not all that hot. If I buy a sauce for around the house I like Open Pit or Stubbs. SBR is for catering jobs.



Honestly I've never seen or heard of SBR's Hot.  I'm a fan of Open Pit too, just not on ribs, not sweet enough without tweaking.  I used to only buy Stubbs, it's a great "base" sauce but needs to be tweaked and is a bit costly.  SBR's I love the results right out of the bottle, no tweaking necessary.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 22, 2006)

Open Pit on chicken is great. I have been trying to develop a sugar free sauce for the diabetic in the house, So far, No good. Evan with Splenda it just some how doesn't come out right. Oh well, Back to the drawing board.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Open Pit on chicken is great. I have been trying to develop a sugar free sauce for the diabetic in the house, So far, No good. Evan with Splenda it just some how doesn't come out right. Oh well, Back to the drawing board.



Chris, try the brown sugar Splenda version if you haven't before.


----------



## Puff1 (May 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":13v8hokv]SBR sauce Larry????? Inquiring minds want to know?





			
				Bryan S said:
			
		

> Them there ribs look fantastic Buddy. As Bruce asked SBR sauce????  =P~  =D>



YES, SBR'S!  That's all I've been using on ribs for awhile.  It's a good combination of flavors and not too sweet.[/quote:13v8hokv]
On sale at Meijers, $1 a bottle!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> ribs look great larry. *sbr*???



Sweet Baby Rays


----------

